# Best shock knot



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

I tie a spider hitch to no name right now and I don't like having two knots.so what is the best shock knot?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Just drop the spider then.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

You could try this one, I never have but I am going to use it next.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R3_znSAPz8&lc=uilPIDgU7pFZYFFUUsq10OqEIEt_cD7Kt3KkqBNDExo


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's one I've used for 6 years

Scott


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

mossers said:


> Here's one I've used for 6 years
> 
> Scott
> 
> View attachment 10279


I use that one too. Easy as pie


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

mossers said:


> Here's one I've used for 6 years
> 
> Scott
> 
> View attachment 10279


The Bunny copying Red Dogs shocker. He should be ashamed.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If you don't "like" a double line then tie a slim beauty or alberto.. Although,when tying two lines of different diameters like 17 to 50 it WILL NOT BE AS STRONG.. 

Just me,but do not believe in a knot I can break with my bare hands and can break every knot when the diameters are different unless running line is doubled,or you tie a sebile knot (which takes forever and three days) in it... With the guides they have on rods today,don't see where the double line is a problem.. I use a bimini to a nail-uni one of the biggest knots there is and haven't had one get hung in the guides for years.. After saying that though I'll have one hang this weekend...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bimini first no matter what for me then slim beauty or nail uni. I can't do a sebile unless it's braid to mono but that makes a pretty slick knot.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm liking the 8 turn surgeon to improved Bristol so far for braid to mono, no fish yet


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The best shock knot is the one you can properly tie at night in the rain in a hurry. Mine is similar to Mossers above. It has never been tested out to be the highest % breaking strength of all the knots but its easy to tie and easy to get right under any conditions.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

You want simple and strong...back to back uni, double up the main line....after 5 or so practice knots you should be able to tie it in yer sleep, may not be the strongest but I've had big rays on 20 to 40 and never had the knot fail


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Red Phillips knot.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

mossers said:


> Here's one I've used for 6 years
> 
> Scott
> 
> View attachment 10279


I believe this is the red phillips knot. + 1


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

kbamhi said:


> I believe this is the red phillips knot. + 1


Very similar to Red Phillips. With Red Phillips you also tie the uni knot around the tag end of the overhand knot.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on slim beauty. Knot is twice as strong as main line # test.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Slim Beauty to a Bimini or Spider...


----------



## SAND CRUISER (Aug 4, 2012)

Easiest I've found for me, day and night, slimey cold hands and in a hurry is the Albright knot using 17lb Suffix Tritanium Plus to 50lb Ande.


----------



## ezra_peres (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been using the gt knot for ever, and always when I get break-off it's at the terminal knot end, but in the field I use the Allbright knot it's faster at a pinch when trying to cast in a hurry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCDooHRD6-M


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> If you don't "like" a double line then tie a slim beauty or alberto.. Although,when tying two lines of different diameters like 17 to 50 it WILL NOT BE AS STRONG..
> 
> Just me,but do not believe in a knot I can break with my bare hands and can break every knot when the diameters are different unless running line is doubled,or you tie a sebile knot (which takes forever and three days) in it... With the guides they have on rods today,don't see where the double line is a problem.. I use a bimini to a nail-uni one of the biggest knots there is and haven't had one get hung in the guides for years.. After saying that though I'll have one hang this weekend...



I agree 100% on hand breaking of a knot. I always check every knot I tie in the mainline or at the terminal end of the shocker. If it can be broken by bare hand and the line is 17 or more, the knot is no good. If you are a gorilla with leather hands, this might not be the case. 17 Tritanium will cut you a good one if you try to break it bare handed. Try it if you don't believe it. 



Bill:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

mossers said:


> Here's one I've used for 6 years
> 
> Scott
> 
> View attachment 10279



Hey now, the Buxton Bunny Special.....


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> Hey now, the Buxton Bunny Special.....


Anyone know of Seabears whereabouts? He might get a kick out of this one.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Riding out the storm this past week we decided to screw around with some knots. A couple grizzled old hands as our testing method. Every combo broke before the skin split into the hatteras finger pu$$y EXCEPT the bimmini to slim beauty. Not to say an albright or any other knot will not work if drag is set the way the knot will hold. But for my piece of mind I stick with what I know will put the heat on and not break!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Pr knot if it's braid to mono


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Homestley if I need a good strong quick braid to mono, it's an 8 turn surgeons loop to an improved Bristol, or a uni to uni for mono


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I see a lot of people using a Bimini to no name. I need to go to school. I have been trying to tie all kinds of shock leader knots and can't get ANY of them to hold right. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong???!!! I'm doing exactly what they are doing on YouTube I just can't get it right!


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

stumpdawg juts tie an albright just as strong and only takes a 5th of the time/line to tie


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Foxhillfisher said:


> stumpdawg juts tie an albright just as strong and only takes a 5th of the time/line to tie


Albright is not as strong, it averages around 50% of line strength, the Albright is faster and easier to tie but you can't say it's just as strong


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Youngbuck757. said:


> I tie a spider hitch to no name right now


IMO you are using the best knot. Tie a four turn spider so that's it's an inch or so long and then a four turn no name...I don't find two knots close together objectionable at all. Easy to tie and plenty strong enough.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

The problem I have with the Albright is after its done it tends to come unraveled after a couple cast.


----------



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, I feel like a total amateur, but how do you use two knots for your shock knot? I'm trying to figure it out and can't do it. All I have ever used is the albright. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Youngbuck757. said:


> I tie a spider hitch to no name right now and I don't like having two knots.so what is the best shock knot?


Jumping in here again. I have a friend who uses this knot combo. I watched him land a big drum then a monster ray with the knot. On the SAME knot the rod went off on another drum. 2 minutes into the fight fish off. When he reeled in the spider was still intact and the loop still perfect. The NO NAME just unraveled. In fact I believe he reused the spider to tie on his next shock leader and caught a couple more fish. I am simply relaying what I witnessed first hand. I have yet to have a slim beauty to Bimmini fail. I am sure it can and I will see it but I put loads of heat on the fish I catch to get them in quickly, I'm talking locked down squall or 525 heat. Any weak link will break and has. I use the strongest thing I can to be effective. I'll take that knot combo to knot wars against anything anyone wants to challenge with!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

dinsauce said:


> Okay, I feel like a total amateur, but how do you use two knots for your shock knot? I'm trying to figure it out and can't do it. All I have ever used is the albright. Can anyone help me out?


One knot is for the main line, one knot is on the shock line. Two knots provides a double line loop to make the actual connection to the shock line.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SteveZ said:


> IMO you are using the best knot. Tie a four turn spider so that's it's an inch or so long and then a four turn no name...I don't find two knots close together objectionable at all. Easy to tie and plenty strong enough.


having some distance gives you a "shock absorbing" effect.......if you leave say 3-4" of dbl line and pull the shock leader and main line you can see it. it will stretch and turn a bit hence "shock absorbing effect"


Really though I think you should go with any single line knot that's easy........Just leaves more fish for me.....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> having some distance gives you a "shock absorbing" effect.......if you leave say 3-4" of dbl line and pull the shock leader and main line you can see it. it will stretch and turn a bit hence "shock absorbing effect"
> 
> 
> Really though I think you should go with any single line knot that's easy........Just leaves more fish for me.....


I agree but dont use a cannon ball rig, so the fish isnt towing an extra half lb around.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to tie an improved albright. From time to time I would have the knot fail, dont know why but it would fail. Gilly got me tying a spider to slim beauty and I havent had one fail since. I can tie a bimini, but not quickly in the dark and be confident in it, so I stick with the Spider Hitch for now. When Gilly says he puts heat on fish...he aint kidding! He really puts it to them....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I would recommend what DD uses over any other knot. I use uni-uni and the only failures I've ever had is when I was trying to break them off


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I just did the uni to uni. Seems to hold pretty well. We will find out tmr when I go to sandbridge and hopefully hook up with a big red!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Any double-line knot (Spider Hitch, Bimini) is best because the dual lines give you some shock absorption. That said, don't ever use those knots if you're throwing big spinners: the weight of those knots as they travel through the gathering guide causes them to swing wide due to centrifugal force, causing them to hang and slap on the lower guides and lead to some nasty break-offs on a cast. They're great on conventionals, though, since the mono is traveling in a straight line.

The Albright has crummy knot strength, but the Improved Albright/Alberto holds up well. Not as strong as the double-line shock knots but it does in a pinch and won't cause problems on a spinner.

But no matter what knot you use, *always* clip off the last foot or so and re-tie to your terminal tackle at least once per session or after a hard fight. I don't know how many times I've seen someone loose a fish because of beat-up shocker at the end. Those last few feet always get beat to death by grit and stress.

BTW, this thread is worth a read.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> All I have ever used is the albright. Can anyone help me out ?


Since you are already tying the Albright why not take it a step further and tie the improved Albright ?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's some help. Look up spider hitch to double nail or uni, best Albright ever. I popped 3 in a row and gave up on albrights


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> Jumping in here again. I have a friend who uses this knot combo. I watched him land a big drum then a monster ray with the knot. On the SAME knot the rod went off on another drum. 2 minutes into the fight fish off. When he reeled in the spider was still intact and the loop still perfect. The NO NAME just unraveled. In fact I believe he reused the spider to tie on his next shock leader and caught a couple more fish. I am simply relaying what I witnessed first hand. I have yet to have a slim beauty to Bimmini fail. I am sure it can and I will see it but I put loads of heat on the fish I catch to get them in quickly, I'm talking locked down squall or 525 heat. Any weak link will break and has. I use the strongest thing I can to be effective. I'll take that knot combo to knot wars against anything anyone wants to challenge with!


 Gilly you may want to check out this post in Bible.. This was as scientific as you get on a feesh'n board.. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...ific-proof-of-the-strongest-shock-knot!/page7

I have tested by tying the mainline at both ends with bimini then attaching different knots to the same shocker,INCLUDING the slim beauty... The 3wrap nail in the shock to the 4wrap uni in the doubled mainline was the winner everytime I tried,with what knots I could think of testing it against.. Manytimes I would have to grab the double line and pull because it would break in the bimini before the doubled knot... 

Going by that post in the fishing bible and the ones I've pitted against each other,jmo,with a bimini,triple surgeons,or spider to attach,a no-name,slimbeauty,alberto,uni-uni,uni-nail,are ALL great knots and hold well.. I don't have much to say for the albright (which is a SUPER knot to attach wire to mono without a swivel),or the bloodknot,both break EASILY with my bare hands..... Especially if you do not double your line.... Again just my opinion from what I have tested....


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow,
Somebody must be feeding you guys some 
"polite" pills...
I kept reading this thread wondering how long it was going to take to point the OP to the Bible!
I guess the owner of the site couldn't take it any longer!
;-)



BTW, this thread is worth a read.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That bible thread is a good one but still the knot is only as good as the person tying it. That in itself is the problem with most knots.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

gilly21 said:


> Riding out the storm this past week we decided to screw around with some knots. A couple grizzled old hands as our testing method. Every combo broke before the skin split into the hatteras finger pu$$y EXCEPT the bimmini to slim beauty. Not to say an albright or any other knot will not work if drag is set the way the knot will hold. But for my piece of mind I stick with what I know will put the heat on and not break!


Now Gilly, you know you got some tough hands. My sissy hands couldn't break several of those knots, but if they did I guarantee that knot ain't worth a damn. Sort of like the knots someone who will remain nameless ties, since he catches lots of fish with those not so good knots. Sure out fishes me even if I can break all his knots. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

bstarling said:


> Now Gilly, you know you got some tough hands. My sissy hands couldn't break several of those knots, but if they did I guarantee that knot ain't worth a damn. Sort of like the knots someone who will remain nameless ties, since he catches lots of fish with those not so good knots. Sure out fishes me even if I can break all his knots.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


No Doubt! WAM on ye! I believe you got few fish under your belt and he's still catching up. Hell we all are.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I just learned to tie the Sebile knot and all I have to say is WOW!!!!! Check it out on Youtube


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

4 turn Spider hitch with the fighting line to 4 turn no-name with the shock leader for me.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

sand flea said:


> Any double-line knot (Spider Hitch, Bimini) is best because the dual lines give you some shock absorption. That said, don't ever use those knots if you're throwing big spinners: the weight of those knots as they travel through the gathering guide causes them to swing wide due to centrifugal force, causing them to hang and slap on the lower guides and lead to some nasty break-offs on a cast. They're great on conventionals, though, since the mono is traveling in a straight line.


I wish I had read this line before this past weekend. I tried out the SH/SB knot after reading the bible post about knot strength. I had the worst time with my knot slapping on my guides. I never had a breakoff but it was noticeable going through the guides. Much worse than using just an Albright. On my finished knots I had about a 4-6 inch of doubled line left after tying the slim beauty. Would having the knots closer together make this cast better on a spinner?
If not, does anyone have a good knot to use on a big spinner ?
Thanks,
pods


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pods said:


> I wish I had read this line before this past weekend. I tried out the SH/SB knot after reading the bible post about knot strength. I had the worst time with my knot slapping on my guides. I never had a breakoff but it was noticeable going through the guides. Much worse than using just an Albright. On my finished knots I had about a 4-6 inch of doubled line left after tying the slim beauty. Would having the knots closer together make this cast better on a spinner?
> If not, does anyone have a good knot to use on a big spinner ?
> Thanks,
> pods


Are you using braid? If so,sebile.. In mono,try alberto aka improved Albright or slim beauty minus doubled line... Both fairly low profile.. As far as guide slap with a double line,you will no doubt get more,but it is a plus as far as strength of your knot.. jmo


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's a real good one. Hollow core loop splice


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Whatever the knot is called on the Messers picture is.

Easy to tie, as long as it is done with load of spit, even with suffix tri, and does not come unbottonend if tied right and your clutch is set right.

Kenny's hands aren't a clutch, they are working machines. Fair enough Kenny?


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I wonder if the senile knot would work with mono to mono?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I will just have to see what works on the field and go from there. I was having trouble with both spinning rods, one was 65 pp to 60 mono, the other was 40 pp to 60 mono. (Shark setups)
Mono to mono shock I ran an Albright and it seemed to fly well. 
Guess I will just have to build my conventional arsenal over the winter. 
The BT or SH to SB really was easy to tie and seemed really small. I wonder if the two knot setup caused the line to hang as the front knot hit the guide and the other hung around it as the first one passed? Just trying to picture how the line flies through. I guess I could try the braid as a single and see how that holds up and flies.
pods


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Sebile...dang auto correct!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Stumpdawg said:


> I wonder if the *senile knot* would work with mono to mono?


Ask Shooter I heard he likes to use it


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> In mono, try alberto aka improved Albright or slim beauty minus doubled line...


Tied correctly and with a proper drag setting, these work really well on spinners as well as baitcasters with levelwinds.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Tried a couple different knots last night single braid to mono (65 braid 60 mono). With the slim beauty the braid kept slipping. Also did the Buxton bunnie and that kept letting go on the overhand knot no matter how hard I cinched the overhand.
So I made up a knot. I made a double overhand in the mono and ran the braid through like a slim beauty but then tied a 6 turn uni and that one held. I could not break it no matter how hard I pulled. I was doing it spool to spool so I was able to put a good amount of leverage on it. The knot was pretty straight and about the size of a slim beauty but with a better taper. Will see about testing this one out some more and check smaller braid. My gut tells me that smaller braid might cut the double overhand knot. I want to avoid a two knot setup as my SH/BT to SB kept slapping my guides.
pods


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

pods said:


> Tried a couple different knots last night single braid to mono (65 braid 60 mono). With the slim beauty the braid kept slipping. Also did the Buxton bunnie and that kept letting go on the overhand knot no matter how hard I cinched the overhand.
> So I made up a knot. I made a double overhand in the mono and ran the braid through like a slim beauty but then tied a 6 turn uni and that one held. I could not break it no matter how hard I pulled. I was doing it spool to spool so I was able to put a good amount of leverage on it. The knot was pretty straight and about the size of a slim beauty but with a better taper. Will see about testing this one out some more and check smaller braid. My gut tells me that smaller braid might cut the double overhand knot. I want to avoid a two knot setup as my SH/BT to SB kept slapping my guides.
> pods


That's what I use. I call it the Joe Kickass knot


----------

